# "variable" speed trigger



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have owned this tool for at least 10 years and used it in countless demolitions. It has been one of the most reliable and efficient tools I own.

The metal locks on the case are working very well. *Really!!!!!!!*

The case is just big enough for the saw, even the manual does not stay in place.

I do think the removable cable is totally useless.

The "variable" speed trigger is really "variable"_

This is one of the funniest reviews I have read on this form. I doubt you even know what this tool is used for…............................


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the last time I'm losing time trying to help other people here. You are condescending and your aggressiveness is totally free.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

It would be nice if we could ban people for their rudeness. Too bad we don't have an ignore button! Maybe a 1 week no post penalty for their first offence etc etc.. Redryder.. Grow up dude. No one wants to hear you bash a fellow member because you think you have more knowledge than someone else. Johhny Boy, you keep on posting your reviews, I found it well written and well explained. I would like to apologize for the idiots we have on these forums, but you gotta take the bad with the good.

Scott


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

Please don't let one bad comment stop you from helping the rest of us. I found your review excellent! Your written english is excellent!

Al


----------



## Swampy (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree Dont let a rude person dictate your actions, I found it as an acurate review. I have had my own issues with Milwaukee in the past and have also not gotten a response from them in the past as well. I consider customer service to be an important part of any purchase. As for LJs I see a whole lot more helpful people around here than rude ones so I just ignore the the rude ones and learn from those that help me.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Hate to hear of your bad experience. I have had that saw for 11 or 12 yrs. with no complaints except maybe the shoe is a little sloppy. I'm not sure mine would fit nicely into the case without removing the cord and I've been able to store Blade's in my case due to its lidded storage compartment inside the upper case lid.
Some of these things may have changed recently, I don't know but I hope you get some good use from it. JB


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

HomeDepot 8 reviews

Amazon.com 64 reviews

Northern Tool 14 reviews

Expert Tool Reviews

Rude? or Factual?


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd like to thank each of you who has taken the trouble to add kind words.
This saw does not meet my expectations that may be different from yours.
I bought this saw because of the advanced variable speed control. It has
a separate knob to set the max speed of the trigger.
But it's a fact that this system is not precise enough for my needs.

To make redryder happy, I will change the review to put 5 stars to this saw.
I hope he will appreciate ;-).


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

I would be sending that saw back to HD for a refund. I have a milwaukee and it has been a brute.I find the detachable cord a positive, if it gets damaged on the job you can easily replace it. Some times its just the luck of the draw, no Co. is perfect.


----------



## KnotRight (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello Johnny, The 6519-22 is actually one of the sweetest sawzall's out there. The speed trigger will seem a little tricky at first, but as all the moving parts break in, it will start moving alot easier. Using one of these when *new *in cold weather will do exactly what you mentioned…....(speed varying with a constant swith position). My Dewalts will do the same thing. Forget about precise speeds. These are not meant to be precision saws…...they are made to wreck havoc on most any material on a job site. I always run mine at full trigger speed.

I would not worry about it…... "let er rip"


----------

